# A bit of Model ≡ awaiting poetry



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

As painful as the long wait for the ≡ is, the end result will be more spectacular than we originally imagined.

We are now in the doldrums of our EV journey, not a breeze in sight. 

Nothing to do but argue over what we don't know.

But all to soon we will be in a hurricane of new information, new hope and anticipation. 

Good time now for a long nap. We will need all of our energy later.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

You need to rewrite that so it rhymes


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> As painful as the long wait for the ≡ is, the end result will be more spectacular than we originally imagined.
> 
> We are now in the doldrums of our EV journey, not a breeze in sight.
> 
> ...





TrevP said:


> You need to rewrite that so it rhymes


@TrevP , there you go...  I had lots of time for poetry on flight over to Houston... 

'The wait does still feel long, can even be painful...
Our impatience is strong for this car, wonderful...
Yet with the third reveal, some relief is in sight,
Great will be the appeal, Elon will put it right!

As each new day goes by, hungry for news to share,
With guesses we're not shy, tidbits seek everywhere...
Sometimes we disagree, with elegance mostly,
There's one priority, our well crafted EV...

But soon we will know more, heads spinning from surprise...
The result we'll adore, though eagerness will rise!
I suggest that we rest, gather our energy...
Scale-up will be the test, to get our Model ≡!'


----------

